# DRO Lathe   Magnetic scale  package.   recomendations and review  from users



## joebiplane (Mar 2, 2018)

I've decided to buy a new DRO package for my restored circa 1944  South bend  Heavy 10   I think that $700,00 +/-  is too much to spend  as a hobbyist.  but I went the Igage-ing route  on my mill and the Lack  of a 120 V  plug in power control panel is more than I can bare.... so I'm looking into an Off-shore Mfg.  brand
If  you bought and used  one please give me a brief review of the good and the bad.    I prefer using magnetis scales for the ability to cut to size and dependability  as well as a thinner profile 
But please give me brand recommendations and supplier  reliability
Thanks
joe


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 2, 2018)

Reliable,  Magnetic, and Inexpensive all in one package does not compute.   Newall for years and years has been the leader in mag scales and small reader heads for them.  Then it seems others followed but none of em are cheap.  If you want cheap go glass scales from one of the ebay or aliexpress sellers that have been mentioned here before.  Want security buy glass scale rig from Matt at PM and pay the extra bucks but get buyer security of known straight shooter seller.  I have used Newall for 15 years no problems, but price has doubled since then.


----------



## Boswell (Mar 3, 2018)

be sure to check out DroPros. I am VERY happy with the kit I got from them. Magnetic Scales, Easy to use Head unit(Electronica), 6 year warranty. Great Service from DroPros.  Prices start around $700 and go up depending on the length of the scales. Import product with a US retailer. If I ever have to replace it, I would go with the Absolute positioning scales but they were not available when I purchased mine.


----------



## cathead (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm using a 2 axis Mitotoyo DRO on my vertical mill.   It has magnetic scales and has been very dependable and accurate for my use.  
If I buy another one for my other mill, I will likely try an import unit for price reasons.


----------



## gradient (Mar 3, 2018)

I agree, DroPros magnetic scales.  Converted both South Bend lathe and mill.  Easy to install and really nice to use.  Very helpful tech support.  Just give them a call and tell them what kind of machine you have and they will help you pick out the correct kit.  After market help is just as good.  fA little pricy but a year from now you won't even remember the cost compared to how nice they are to use.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 3, 2018)

What is the reason that magnetic scales are more expensive than glass scales?
{It can't be the raw materials in the scales themselves}
Is it the reader/electronics to read?


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 3, 2018)

I wonder as Mitch said     ......
what is the real " disadvantage of glass ?  I'm a pure hobbyist  an may go months without touching the lathe or the mill


----------



## DAT510 (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm very happy with my Rational DRO WE6800-3.  Though, It uses glass scales.  Three axis can be had for $350-$400 with choice of scales lengths.  A 2 Axis is Sub $300.  Mine is 6+ years old, never had problem.  I like it enough that I'm looking at a 2 axis version for my lathe.  Controls are logical and easy to use.

If you are willing to spend a bit more you can get the low profile glass scales.  All pricing is negotiable from the Alibaba sellers, with politeness and clear communication on what you are looking for.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 3, 2018)

joebiplane said:


> I wonder as Mitch said     ......
> what is the real " disadvantage of glass ?  I'm a pure hobbyist  an may go months without touching the lathe or the mill



Glass scales have seals, if you don't protect the scale and reader head with a cover of some sort you could get chips, grit, oil, or coolant inside.  That said, lots of guys have 20 year old DROs and have never had a problem.  Keep the chips off, protect it from spray of mist or coolant and you should be good.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 4, 2018)

I just finished installing the last magnetic scale yesterday Having installed glass scales in the past, I can tell you the magnetic scales are much nicer to work with. The ability to cut to size makes for a very custom install. The low profile of the magnetic scale is another huge benefit. All this does come with a cost but "buy once ,cry once". BTW, beautiful restoration on your SB10.

Mag scale on TS.


The Y axis scale is very compact compared to glass.


It was brought to my attention by another member (ronboult) that Electronica makes an even smaller mag scale. If you call DroPros, make sure to let them know your aware of these. At the time of my purchase, I asked them is these where the smallest scales (S1) available and I was told yes.
Had I been better informed, I would have asked for availability on a specific part number. 


ronboult said:


> http://www.ems-i.co.uk/EMC14 Datasheet (V2).pdf
> http://www.ems-i.co.uk/G1 Lathe installation.pdf
> http://electronicaems.com/EMC14_reader_head.php


DroPros are a friendly and professional even after the sale.

Paco


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 4, 2018)

firestopper said:


> I just finished installing the last magnetic scale yesterday Having installed glass scales in the past, I can tell you the magnetic scales are much nicer to work with. The ability to cut to size makes for a very custom install. The low profile of the magnetic scale is another huge benefit. All this does come with a cost but "buy once ,cry once". BTW, beautiful restoration on your SB10.
> 
> Mag scale on TS.
> View attachment 260618
> ...





firestopper said:


> I just finished installing the last magnetic scale yesterday Having installed glass scales in the past, I can tell you the magnetic scales are much nicer to work with. The ability to cut to size makes for a very custom install. The low profile of the magnetic scale is another huge benefit. All this does come with a cost but "buy once ,cry once". BTW, beautiful restoration on your SB10.
> 
> Mag scale on TS.
> View attachment 260618
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on my 187Y ( circa 1944)   It was " Truly "  a labor of love   the cast iron Maiden is also about my age !


----------



## Needcoffee (Mar 7, 2018)

Newall DP500's are in the $1000 dollar range . They are an excellent product.


----------



## Z2V (Mar 7, 2018)

Paco
Your new lathe is a true Masterpiece, will you ever post pics of it with oily chips all over the pan? Great job putting it together,


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 7, 2018)

Z2V said:


> Paco
> Your new lathe is a true Masterpiece, will you ever post pics of it with oily chips all over the pan? Great job putting it together,



Thanks Jeff,
I hoping to post come test cuts over the weekend, finally!

Paco


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 7, 2018)

Needcoffee said:


> Newall DP500's are in the $1000 dollar range . They are an excellent product.



Newall products are excellent but they don't always offer a 1 micron scale for the X axis on a affordable lathe kit. I seriously considered a Newall and read up after Mark (mksj) pointed out the benefits of a 1 micron scale application for the cross feed. In fact, some affordable Newall kits are limited on replacement scales, meaning, if a display head fails or a scale fails, you can only replace the failed item with the exact model with no upgrade substitutes. Now their DP 700 is offers some better scale choices but come with a cost. 
They do come with a "no fault" 5 year warrantee.  
The DROPro's mag scales came a 6 year warrantee but not if you crash them. 
For me, the choice boiled down to bang for the buck like most folks

Paco


----------



## Needcoffee (Mar 7, 2018)

I ran into the same issue with the specs for the newall dp500

Just remember on resolution and repeatibility. You have advertised 1 micron then you have certified. I have not seen any low end DRO's that come with legit traceable certs.

Including the DRO pro glass scales on my mill. The DRO reads 10ths but is repeatable in the thou range.

So check the repeatibility on lower end set for your self. Then decide what level of precision and accuracy you will need.


----------



## mksj (Mar 7, 2018)

The DRO PRO magnetic scales do come with certs, something on the order of better than 1/2 micron resolution on the 1 micron scale, the repeatability on the 5 micron is on the order of +/- 0.0002". Also my Easson glass scales (5 and 1 micron)  on my lathe do repeat with a high degree of accuracy. As mentioned there is accuracy and resolution, with the standard Sherosyn scales they are 10 micron, and when you go to diameter mode your are looking at +/- 0.0008". Newall does not have 1 micron scales (Mirosyn is available in 10 and 5 micron), in addition the DP500 lowest selectable resolution is 0.0002", so in diameter mode the display will jump in increments of 0.0004". Using a 5 micron scale on the mill with a resolution of 0.0002" is fine, but jumping 0.0004" increments on the lathe is very disconcerting. So both glass and magnetic scales are available in comparable resolution and accuracy, nothing wrong with glass scales unless you plan on running flood coolant or a environment with high risk of contamination. Reliability (and size wise) I think it is a coin choice between glass and magnetic scales (I have installed both). The latter is "easier" to install, but once installed it is all the same. Glass scales may be a bit longer overall, but you can get a close scale length for your particular application.

If you want to get a DRO with magnetic scales, for the most part you are looking at the $800-1000 range for an EL400 lathe specific display.  There is no reason for magnetic scales should be so expensive, other than that is the market dynamics. If you want to go to glass scales, than the Easson 12B or C is $600-700, a bit less if you purchase direct from China. If you are looking for a basic generic DRO head with 5 micron on the X axis and 1 micron slimline on the Z axis, then these can be had for around $250. At that price you pretty much give up service support and warranty. There are numerous postings on these different models and their installation.


----------



## KBeitz (Sep 9, 2018)

I installed both at Grizzly.... Magnetic scales is the best of the best...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 9, 2018)

Let me play the devil's advocate.
I bought the cheapest DRO I could find on Aliexpress for my Heavy 10L.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DRO...052.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3f204c4dNvvGMy

I am completely happy. The only complaint is it will not change from radius to diameter reading on the cross-feed axis. For under $175 I can live with that.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 9, 2018)

MrWhoopee said:


> The only complaint is it will not change from radius to diameter reading on the cross-feed axis. For under $175 I can live with that.



I just set my encoder calibration on the X axis to 2 micron instead of 1 as it should be .  Works like a charm, if yours has that capability.


----------



## raptor2013 (Sep 10, 2018)

I bought igaging dro and was a mistake. I really didn't like it. I bought the glass scales and dro . very happy now.


----------

